# Job search in Automotive domain



## Preethi kiran (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I recently got my job seeker visa application approved and started my job search. 

I am a Automotive professional with 3yrs of experience. I am looking for jobs in and around Stuttgart.

Can anybody if aware, suggest me any job portals/ consultants/ friends working in automotive companies? 

Is Stuttgart the right place for me(Automotive engineer) or should I choose another state? 

Any advices/ key points are willkommen!!!

Thanks,
Kiran


----------



## sajusherief (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Preethi,

How did your job search go ? Hope you are working in Germany now.

Bumping this thread since I too have the same query. I'm also trying to find a job in automotive domain in Germany. Any pointers from experienced people would be well appreciated. I tried many job portals and linkedin, but nothing positive.

thank you


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

sajusherief said:


> Hello Preethi,
> 
> How did your job search go ? Hope you are working in Germany now.
> 
> ...


Did you try the web sites of the big car manufacturers? They don't really have to advertise outside.


----------



## sajusherief (Jun 7, 2015)

ALKB said:


> Did you try the web sites of the big car manufacturers? They don't really have to advertise outside.


Yes I did, but I was not sure whether they'll take the pain of selecting someone from outside the country unlike the consultants who do it for a profit.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

sajusherief said:


> Yes I did, but I was not sure whether they'll take the pain of selecting someone from outside the country unlike the consultants who do it for a profit.


Employers will select someone from outside the EU, despite the higher complexity and risk, if there aren't any suitable candidates within the EU.
Consultants do never select candidates for a job - the decision is always with the employer - they just add candidates to the pool the employer selects from.


----------



## Antonio95 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi.

Stuttgart is one of the best place for automotive engineers. But I would also look in Bavaria as there is also plenty of automotive companies.

Register on linkedin, apply to all companies direct websites, apply to some consultant companies (assystem...), etc etc.

They are almost in shortage of engineers in there areas, I am from abroad and working as well with so many foreigners.

But except if you have a very specific profile (like expert in a very uncommon field), this is appreciated to have a basic german (most of the companies like at least B1 level). Some big companies with xxxx number of yearly applications refuses people without any german language.

Also, I would recommend, as a new arrivant, to also look for other kind of engineering jobs. This can offer you more perspectives to find quickly.


----------

